# Am I creating a bad habit?



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

We got our new little guy yesterday! He is SO cute and the funniest little dog ever. He settled right in and seems very happy. It's only been a little over 24 hours, so I'm obviously still learning his habits and schedule. One thing it didn't take long to realize is that he hates being left alone in his ex pen (seems somewhat typical for this breed?). He's usually fine if he can see me or if I'm near, but if I move out of eyesight the crying, whining and barking begins. I'm working on saying "quiet" and praising him when he stops barking. 

One thing that's clear is that he is very comfortable sleeping in his crate - we had a pretty easy night last night (he woke up a few times, but a couple of shhhs from me and he was back to sleep). So what I've been doing today is taking him in his crate with me whenever I need to leave the room for more than a little while. It's easy enough since he is so tiny - and an easy fix to all the barking and crying. But is there a bad habit being created here? I'd love any insight!


----------



## BosleyElvis (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooh Leigh, I wish I could give you some good advice, but I never crate trained my puppy. He was easy to "potty train" that I don't worry about that at night. He also loves to bed hop... he will make the rounds at night and usually sleep with everyone in their beds. I have a step for him to jump and down onto the bed. You are correct is reading up on Hav's, they love to be near their people. Taking the crate with you sounds like it's working. Have fun with your little guy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

If the pup can't be watched carefully then the crate is the place for him. The location of the crate isn't very important, and the fact that you need to bond with him (and visa-versa) means that you need to make sure you are giving him ample attention. So, yes, bring him with you when you need to be away from where his normal crate position might be -- you can also use a secondary cage if space and $$$ allow. Many working (at home) folks here have their dogs in crates in their home office. What's important is to not forget they are there and to make sure you are interacting and training them during the day.

Puppys can be expected to hold their bladder for about 1 hour for every month old they are -- till about a year old. So a 8 week old puppy may well be able to be in a crate for a couple of hours before things get dicey - an 8 month old should easily be able to be in a crate for 4 - 5 hours. And a year old for 5 - 8 without a big problem. 

For my puposes - I'd not wilingly leave either of my dogs in a crate for 8 hours - but many successful Havanese owners do. These guys are amazingly adaptive!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Being companion dogs, they love being with you. As your little guy gets older and reliable, as far as potty training goes, when he'll follow you where ever you go. Tucker is with myself or DH all the time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would still try to practice leaving him in the expin. I could not stand to listen to crying so my pups follow me everywhere. My advice is to train the little guy to like his xpin And get some ear plugs. Also Crate training is different than being in a xpin and it sounds like he is happy having you keep him in the crate as long as you are with him. I failed at crate training also Their are so many different explanations of crate training. I like setting a timer for every hr to go out and after he goes have play time out of the crate. You might fix a area where you can play without worrying about a accident when you spend a lot of time with him you learn the signals of when the pup needs to go to me that is the best way to teach.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Leigh, how exciting a lovely new pup! Yes the best thing is to make them feel really secure at first, and not stress them out,after a little while go out of eye sight but keep speaking to him so he knows you are close by,then a little later still, leave him for just a couple of minutes, making sure you are back in sight before he has a chance to get upset, that way he will trust that you are always coming back, you can gradually increase the time you are out of sight,just play it by ear and take it at your own and puppy's pace.
Anyway what is puppy's name and how old is he,and most important we need some pics please!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I did exactly the same thing with Ache. Then I began putting the crate near me but not so close, then where she could hear me but not see me. Then little by little increase the time you are out of his sight. Try to do the same thing while he is in the expen. Make good things happen while he is in there. (treats, toys, praise) It was a long process but it worked for me fine. Good luck. Pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I completely agree with the advice of both Clare and Teresita. You want to make sure the ex-pen is associated with good things. Gradually increasing the time away while giving treats, toys, things to keep him busy and happy, is a good idea.

We liked to stuff a kong with treats that are hard to get out - also encourages the "chew" habit which allows the dog to keep himself busy and happy when you can't be there.


----------



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

did you get him?!!! How are things going? Joey did not, still does not love his expen either unless very tired. He also does not like the crate unless he is near us. I think it is typical of the breed. Post some pics!!!


----------



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree that treats, kong toy really help. Joey also likes soft music playing


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Clare, Teresita and Dorothy. A brand new puppy needs to learn that he is safe with you... he just left his family! Once he's had some time to settle in, you can start getting him used to being separated from you for increasing periods.


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice. As I sit here, eating my dinner and reading the forum, he is happily chewing away on a Flossie in his crate here on my kitchen island.  I felt kind of bad for him carrying him in his crate everywhere as I got my kids bathed and as I read to them before bed, but it seems like the only option right now. Although he is doing great with pee pads, he's a little stealth bomber and will pee or poop in a split second when I take my eyes off him. So it's either listen to him bark and cry in his ex pen or take him in the crate. 

I'm kind of worried about tomorrow - it's the first time I have to leave him home alone. It will only be for about an hour, but I imagine he'll be crying the whole time. I'll stuff a Kong and leave him with all of his toys, but I don't think it will make much of a difference.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had all good intentions of crate training...brought the crate and xpen. I loved my first Hav so much, I wanted to hold him when he was not playing. Once he was sleeping, I let him sleep in my lap. And....I dare not move because I did not want to wake him up! 

I think I basically bought the crate in case me or my husband was not home....well...Dexter was never alone if I could help it. Yea....I am crazy in love with my boys. The boys sleep with us and they have free roam of the house. 

You are doing great! Your Hav will change your life! But, we do need to see those pictures, it's the rules.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think everyone has given great advice and you are doing fine. I just want to say congrats and of course pictures...we love pictures


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leigh96 said:


> I'm kind of worried about tomorrow - it's the first time I have to leave him home alone. It will only be for about an hour, but I imagine he'll be crying the whole time. I'll stuff a Kong and leave him with all of his toys, but I don't think it will make much of a difference.


I wouldn't assume that will be the case... To this day, Kodi will bark and carry on if left in his ex-pen where he can't see us while we are in the house. (except at bed time) But he's COMPLETELY happy to be in his pen when we are away from home. I ALWAYS make sure to leave him with a yummy chew when we leave. Now, the minute we put our coats on, without us saying anything, he runs into his ex-pen and waits for us to bring his treat!

Just build up slowly, so you don't leave him alone too long at first and I think he'll adjust fine. Also, make sure that you are confident and up-beat about leaving him... if you seem unsure or worried, he'll pick up on that and worry too.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have four havanese and am a stay at home mom. When I got each of the pups, there were times where they had to be in the crate and cry/whine it out. It is hard, but after a few days they do quit whining/barking realizing you will return. When I was doing laundry, cooking or something where I could still keep a eye on them, but needed them to stay close by, I attached a lease to them and hooked it to a door knob or cabinet. That way I got things done and they got to follow me around. My four still have their crates and go in them daily on their own. All four of mine have always enjoyed having their own place to lay. I have them lined up in my bedroom and they know which one belongs to who. If one is in the others crate, they will sit outside of it and look at me, like mom he is in my bed.


----------

